# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Aqua Dongle تحديثات :  AQUA Dongle v2.4 A.I.O BIG Update MTK Qualcomm Vivo Oppo Lg Sony & More 27/6/2020

## mohamed73

*AQUA Dongle v2.4 A.I.O BIG Update MTK Qualcomm Vivo Oppo Lg Sony & More 27/6/2020 * 
AQUA Dongle More Features More PowerFull *Fast Speed !!! Hard Work !!! Fast Work !!! Fast Updates* *No Need Credits*  *No Need Activation* *No Need Extra Pack* *No Need Every Time Internet*   *#Qualcomm Module Update*
ADD Features & Support For Qualcomm Chip  *Edl Mode Features*
Device Type eMMC Chip & Ufs Chip
Automatic/Manual Detection
 (Which User Allow to Select Model Wise & Automatic)  
Full Device Boot Information Read
Save Operation Logs
Remove Frp Lock
Disable Android Welcome Page
Reset Screenlocks (Auto Detect Crypto Type)
Remove Pattern,Pin,Password,Gesture Keys
Disable Screenlocks Security
Enable Screenlocks Security 
Read Pattern Lock (Non Encrypted Devices)  *Hot OPPO Qualcomm* *OPPO Qualcomm Loader DataBase Update NON Auth* *Many OPPO Qualcomm Bassed Phone Support Reset Lock Without Data Loss*
OPPO A37 Pin,Password,Pattren Lock Reset Without Data Loss !Tested
OPPO A37F Pin,Password,Pattren Lock Reset Without Data Loss !Tested
OPPO A37FW Pin,Password,Pattren Lock Reset Without Data Loss !Tested
OPPO A57 Pin,Password,Pattren Lock Reset Without Data Loss !Tested
OPPO A57T Pin,Password,Pattren Lock Reset Without Data Loss !_Beta_
OPPO A59 Pin,Password,Pattren Lock Reset Without Data Loss _!Beta_
OPPO A77 Pin,Password,Pattren Lock Reset Without Data Loss _!Beta_
OPPO F3 Pin,Password,Pattren Lock Reset Without Data Loss _!Beta_ 
 Appreciate User Support and Report For Test More Models _!!!Feel Free To Report and Bug With Log & ScreenShot_  *#MEDIATEK Module Update* 
ADD Features & Support For MTK Chip 
Read Device Information [Meta Mode, Flash Mode, Adb Mode]
Read Network Lock Codes in Meta Mode
Direct Unlock in Meta Mode
Remove Frp Lock in Flash Mode
Read Pattern Lock in Flash Mode, Meta Mode
Factory Reset in Flash Mode, Meta Mode
Deep Factory Reset in Flash Mode
Disable,Enable Screen Locks Encrypted Devices Latest Patches
Fix Dl-Image in Flash Mode
Backup,Restore NVram in Flash Mode
Forensic Features Read Sms,Call Logs,Phonebook
Safe Imei Repair 1,2,3,4 in Meta Mode
Reboot Meta,Factory,Fastboot
Write Firmware Normal,Force Mode,Erase Mode
Custom Partition Manager Read,Write,Wipe  *[Added]* Support For Meta Mode Protocol (Exe/Dll) *[Added]* Meta Mode Safe Factory Reset All Old/New Devices Supported 
    Supports All Latest and Old Phones (Some Device May Not Work)
    Now Fast Connectivity From Brom Mode to Enter in META Mode *[Update]* New/Old MTK Devices Platform Support *[Update]* Read Full Device Info in Meta Mode *[Update]* Meta Mode For New Helio Models *[Update]* Meta Mode Safe Factory Reset Methods *[Update]* Meta Mode Pattern Read *[Added]* Meta Mode Custom Reboot Options
Reboot Features Enable
Reboot to Meta Mode
Reboot to Factory Mode
Reboot to Ate Factory Mode
Reboot to Recovery Mode
Reboot to Fastboot Mode
Reboot to Adv Meta Mode
Reboot DUALTALK_SWITCH
Reboot DOWNLOAD_BOOT
Reboot SW Boot
Reboot ALARM_BOOT
Reboot to Normal Mode  *#Sony Module Active & Update*
ADD Features & Support For Sony Xperia Device's  *[Added]* Factory Reset for Sony Devices
    (Remove Pattern/Pin/Password) *[Added]* 2 Diffrent Method For Factory Data Reset
    1 in Flasher Tab Second in Main Tab *[Added]* Flasher Tab Need To Select Full Firmware FTF *[Added]* User Choice Flash Full Firmware or Only Do Factory Data Reset *[Added]* 2 Option Only Lock Reset & Full Flash Firmware *[Added]* Factory Data Reset With FTF Lock Reset File *[Added]* Factory Flasher *[Added]* Direct Flash FTF Firmware *[Added]* Manual Flasher With Erase And Boot Options  *#Lg Android Module Activated* 
ADD Features & Support For LG Device's  *ADB Mode Features* *[Added]* Full Device Info *[Added]* Remove Frp lock *[Added]* Backup/Restore/Reset Security Partitions *[Added]* Enable Diag *[Added]* Reboot Edl/Fastboot/Recovery/ShutDown  *Modem Mode Features* *[Added]* Full Device Info *[Added]* Safe Factory Reset *[Added]* Bypass ScreenLocks *[Added]* Pattern,Pin,Password,Gesture Keys *[Added]* Enable ADB *[Added]* Repair Imei Beta  *Download Mode Features* *[Added]* Read Device Info *[Added]* Safe Factory Reset *[Added]* Bypass ScreenLocks [Pattern,Pin,Password etc] *[Added]* Remove FRP Lock *[Added]* Flash Factory Firmware *[Added]* Extract KDZ Firmware Package *[Added]* Converter Kdz to Raw *[Added]* Custom Wipe Tool *[Added]* Force Swtich DL Mode  *Diag Mode Features Activated* *[Added]* Full Device Info *[Added]* Read/Write Qcn  *[Added]* Generic Repair *[Added]* Imei1,2,Meid,Esn,Wifi,BT *[Added]* Network Unlock(Old Structure)  *Update More Models in Manual Database*  [====== Infinix ======] [+] Hot 7 (X624) [+] Smart 3 Plus (X627) [+] Smart X5010  [====== IPro ======] [+] IPro A5  [====== Irbis ======] [+] Irbis TX17 [+] Irbis TX18 [+] Irbis TX69 [+] Irbis TX77  [====== Lenovo ======] [+] Lenovo P780 [+] Lenovo S920 [+] Lenovo S960 [+] Lenovo TAB A2107A  [====== Dany ======] [+] Genius Tab (T470)  [====== Gionee ======] [+] A1 [+] A1 Lite  [====== Haier ======] [+] Esteem i90  [====== HTC ======] [+] Desire 310 V1-DUG [+] Desire 620G [+] Desire D626w
HTC More MTK Test to Select these Model and Report  
Much More To Come... 
Follow Us On  Official Facebook Page
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Website
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Download Update V2.4 From Aqua Dongle Manager*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Special Thanks To Respected*  Malik Rafiq
Atif Ikram
Mirza Asim
Faisal Jee
Aman Ullah (rizwankhan8670)
GSM-SURGEON
Akhtar Ali Jatt
zebafridi
Sajjad_Hussain
marcin7904
Mrehan0021
Behroz malik
Arsalankhan2002
kikas112  *How to Buy ?*  *Only Buy AQUA Dongle From Our Official Distributer & Resaller *  *That was mention in the Thread List* *OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTORS AND RESELLERS*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Best Regard's
 AQUA Dongle Team

----------


## mohamed73

_OPPO A57 Password Pattren Pin Lock Reset (Disable) Without Data Loss Without Touch Your Data By AQUA Dongle   _

----------


## mohamed73

_Vivo Y90 (1908) Factory Data Reset Safe in Meta Mode By Aqua Dongle    Vivo Y90 (1908) FRP Lock Remove Flash Mode Done in AQUA Dongle     Vivo Y93 (1814) Factory Data Reset Safe in Meta Mode By Aqua Dongle   . 					 					 				_

----------


## mohamed73

_Tecno F3 Meta Mode Safe Factory Data Reset Done By AQUA Dongle     MAGNUS Infinity G511 Factory Reset Meta Mode AQUA Dongle _

----------


## mohamed73

_XPERIA XA Ultra F3211 Lock Remove Done By AQUA Dongle   _

----------

